# Middle EAst



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Can anyone help me understand WHY they are fighting over there? I keep watching it on TV but i really have no idea whats going on.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

A terorrist organization called the "Hezbollah" kidnapped 2 Israeli soliders and ran to Lebanon and are now firing "Katyusha" missles into Israel from Lebanon by the hundreds so Israel went into lebanon and is destroying the sites they launched from and is looking for the kidnapped soliders.


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

I don't think anyone understands why they are fighting over there but they've been doing it for hundreds of years.


----------



## highliner (Jul 2, 2006)

THOUSANDS of years...I don't pretend to understand it, but I guess it's mainly about territory; just like my African cichlids. 

Sad.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

highliner said:


> THOUSANDS of years...I don't pretend to understand it, but I guess it's mainly about territory; just like my African cichlids.
> 
> Sad.


Lol! ppl are just like fish aye....


----------



## northfacehiker (May 31, 2006)

"Israel" as we know it has only existed since the end of WW2 when they were given that land. Jews were originally offered a piece of land in Africa, but they refused it. Eventually, the land now occupied by the country of Israel was designated and settled.

Ever since, the Palestinians (along with several others) have wanted the land back as it was forcefully taken from them. (Imagine Canada coming down and saying that New York state now belongs to them for French people who had been wrongly persecuted, even though they have no rights to any US soil). That's why these people are pissed.

Not only that, but the US has armed and supplied the Israelis since the inception of the country. Although it's a small country, they have a vast millitary arsenal, up-to-date technology, and of course the continued backing of the US both monetarily and millitarily.

With so many Arab countries disliking the US because we are considered to be secular as well as their continued desire to reunite their countries to the land that was once theirs, you now have the background information as why so many people in the region hate Israel and the people who live there.


----------



## dwool36 (Jan 31, 2006)

When you look at the situation in Israel, you must remember what the fighting is really about. This is not simply a fight over land; it is more about cultural heritage. This particular fight has only been going on for a little over 50 years. The land that was taken from the Lebanese, Palestinians and Syrians was not simply land; it was land of great cultural and religious value. This land is where, from a religious standpoint, all humanity began. While that may not seem worth dying over for us, it is for them. This land had been a part of their heritage for THOUSDANDS of years. Think about it this way...we, as a country have only been here for a couple hundred years. We took our land from the people who migrated here thousands of years ago. Look how much pride we have after only two hundred years. Many of these people are direct decedents of the people that were here since the beginning of mankind. They WILL die for this land because it is a part of who they are. 

The Hezbollah is also heavily influenced by Iran and Syria. This current attack by the Hezbollah is, quite possibly, influenced by Iran who wants a diversion from themselves and their current disfavor in the UN. Iran’s new president has also said that he would love to "blow Israel off the map," so this could also be his way at getting at Israel. 

The Palestinian people do not want war. 70% of the population voted AGAINST the Hezbollah in the last election. 

What is shaping up is the start of the third world war. We already have a heavy presence in the Middle East with Iraq and Israel. Iran is developing nuclear weapons (still years from it) and we, along with Germany, France, Great Britain and some others want them to stop. China and N. Korea receive large amounts of oil from Iran and do not want them sanctioned. Russia is also a long time ally of Iran and does not want them sanctioned. Iran (current administration) wants control of the entire Middle East. This is making Saudi Arabia, Qatar, the UAE, Israel and us very nervous. Remember, Iranians are not Arabs; they are Persians with different beliefs and a different culture. This is not a simple disagreement, it is a belief that is a part of who these people are and it is THOUSANDS of years old. 

We are going to be faced with a choice very soon. After the economic sanctions are imposed on Iran (and they will be) and Iran still continues to develop nuclear weapons we will be forced to stop them with military force. If Iran is allowed to get nuclear weapons they WILL "blow Israel off the map." They will then systematically take control of any country in the Middle East they want. They want nothing more than to return to the days of the Persian Empire. If you want to see how scary that is, look up a map of the Persian Empire.


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Its a little different with Iran since it is not totally about territory for that country. In numerous speeches the president of Iran alluded to the fact that he thinks he will bring the messiah by starting the 3rd world war, which i think is nuts.

Also in my opinion, i dont think that just because Iran has nuclear weapons they could wipe Israel off the map. The reason for me to think this way is because of the outcome of a few wars fought by Israel against ALL the arab countries that surround it. To name them there was the six day war, the Yom Kippur war, the war of independence etc. Israel wasnt defeated when literally all the countries around it tried to kill it (the countries were Egypt, Syria, Lebanon Jordan and Iraq). If you look at the map and locate Israel and those 5 countries youll realize how crazy winning a war like that is. Thats 5 full ARMIES against one small one who were rookies! I personally find that truly amazing, which is why i dont think Iran will be successful in wiping out Israel, it will take alot more than that to destroy Israel (and i understand that nukes ARE a hell of alot, but given the history of the country i stand by this statement)
Like King David once wrote "ele barechev ve ele basoosim, vaanachnu beshem amonai alokainu nazkir. Hema kareu venafalu vaanchnu kamnu venitodad"


----------

